
Chrome Business Devices - ktta
https://chromebusinessdevices.withgoogle.com/
======
eb0la
I really like the Chrome for meetings devices.

But it wonder if I can:

1- Cast content to the device to do a presentation/show a video during a
meeting without having to plug HDMI cables, etc.. like if it were a
Chromecast.

2 - Can I connect this to a SIP telephony/video server directly?. Sometimes is
usefult to be able to dial in into the "telephone" inside the conference room.

If the answer to both questions is yes, I bet Alphabet will be able to make a
dent in Cisco and Polycom revenues next year.

------
ktta
Never heard of this before:
[https://chromebusinessdevices.withgoogle.com/products/catego...](https://chromebusinessdevices.withgoogle.com/products/category/professional-
development-services)

